# Exercising during FET



## DW16 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi

Has anyone going through FET carried on exercising? I was told to take it easy but already have put on a few ponds and am feeling quite low


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

This has been chatted about in the past so maybe do a search on exercise and ivf

I think the general feeling was that it's not worth it as you may regret it if your FET fails. It's only for a couple of weeks so if just stick to walking

I wouldn't go to aerobics or kettle bells!


----------



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

I think exercising before embryo transfer day during FET is fine. My consultant said during FET you can almost do whatever you want (except of course use alcohol and smoke) because the ovaries are quiet and resting. They are not stimulated and your stomach is not bloated. (I would not exercise during the stimulation phase of a fresh ivf cycle). 
I am doing my second FET now and I am exercising until embryo transfer. I am going for a gentle jog 30 minutes every 2nd or 3rd day. Exercise can definitely help your blood circulation, which will help the build-up of your lining in the womb.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry I was meaning After transfer

I'd just carry on as normal up to the point of transfer!


----------

